# What Would You Think Is Reasonable Asking Price?



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we have take very good care of our 2005 Outback 27rsds. Did axle flip a couple years ago and put on spiffy new tires and rims. Added fantastic fan in dining/living area. Inside looks as good as the day we bought it.

Looking for input on what to ask for it


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

I'd look at it from the viewpoint of making it attractive to someone to buy used rather than buying a new unit. Thus I would find out the "real" prices of basically equivalent models that are new. Use Holman and Lakeshore to help. They are your competition, I believe.

Your used price has to be enough below "new" that buyers will accept a 7 year old unit in lieu of a new one. Thus a new unit for $22,000 says that your seven year old model won't sell for $20,000..

Then I would check out the used TT sites where fellow owners can list their units. You should be able to find '04, '05 and '06 asking prices as a guide for what you could ask.

IMHO, other things that make used units attractive include delivery. Yep, a simple thing like hauling that sucker to the new owner's place (after he's paid, of course!) can make or break a deal. Of course if the buyer is in Alaska, that's different. But if you can get a good price in exchange for towing it 1000 miles, the new buyer will be tempted to select your unit rather than someone else's.

Also, you can do stuff like agree to meet him/her/them at the airport if they fly to see it, etc. Anything that's reasonable to make it easier for the buyer to say yes.

Just noodling around some thoughts. And the reason I didn't put in a price is that I don't know what yours is worth. The thoughts above will help you figure out a fair price....

Good luck!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Nadaguides has the 2005 27RSDS with a low retail price of about $14,000 and high retail of $17,000. I got $14,000 for our 2008 28RSDS from a dealer as a trade, but I was thinking about pricing it at $16-17,000 to sell private-party. Decided I didn't want to mess with that and have it take a year or more to sell, so I just traded it in.


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Just thought I would throw in what Lakeshore told me last week they would give me for my trailer (2005 Outback 28RSS). The guy at Lakeshore told me $8000.

Needless to say, we aren't trading it in anytime soon. Good luck with the sale of yours!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

the bank valued it ( I have the copy) at $15,000 wholesale $18,000 retail. I have it listed at $13,000 with "motivated to sell" included


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Darj said:


> Just thought I would throw in what Lakeshore told me last week they would give me for my trailer (2005 Outback 28RSS). The guy at Lakeshore told me $8000.
> 
> Needless to say, we aren't trading it in anytime soon. Good luck with the sale of yours!


Lakeshore does a GREAT business of selling new trailers at an extremely low price. They probably don't want your trailer, and that is why they offered you a ridiculously low trade in value. Rather than saying "No" to your request for trade-in, they simply undervalue it so you don't do it.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I agree! and the local rv dealers badly want yours at a low price so they can make ALOT from your used one. When I walk in I tell them " don't ask what I want to pay, don't ask where I want my payments, don't ask if I have a trade. Oh, and by the way, I have my own financing so we don't need to go there". They either love me for the simplicity or really really hate me, and I don't care. Call me a B****, I just won't play the games with any dealer for any vehicle, rv, or atv. We just bought a new ATV and I knew the whole freight and set up costs of around $500 were b.s., and I told them so. I got my new atv at lowest price by comparison shopping and calling bs on the extra charges.


----------



## Brian E (Jan 15, 2012)

We paid just under 14,000 for a very nice used 2005 28RSDS from a Mass dealer(Flagg RV)in October.  Paid more than I might private sale, but the 30 day warranty got me new tires and a few minor fixes after our first trip. Good luck.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I got low retail when I sold our 5'er a couple years ago. The key is finding the right person... We listed on Craigs list and on RVUSA. The latter is what worked.

I had one dealer make me an offer on a trade that was nearly ridiculous. He tried every which way to make it look, but in the end, he offered me <$5k on a trailer that was worth nearly 20....








The dealer we ended up with wouldn't even accept a trade, so that made things easier....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Nathan said:


> I got low retail when I sold our 5'er a couple years ago. The key is finding the right person... We listed on Craigs list and on RVUSA. The latter is what worked.
> 
> I had one dealer make me an offer on a trade that was nearly ridiculous. He tried every which way to make it look, but in the end, he offered me <$5k on a trailer that was worth nearly 20....
> 
> ...


It sold in 2 days, took us by surprise to say the least. Now I am enjoying looking on line at all the choices


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on the sale, now you're in the drivers seat when it comes to shopping!


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Nathan said:


> I got low retail when I sold our 5'er a couple years ago. The key is finding the right person... We listed on Craigs list and on RVUSA. The latter is what worked.
> 
> I had one dealer make me an offer on a trade that was nearly ridiculous. He tried every which way to make it look, but in the end, he offered me <$5k on a trailer that was worth nearly 20....
> 
> ...


When I called Lakeshore I hadn't told them til the end of the conversation that we already had an older Outback. I was more inquiring about the new 312 price. We aren't ready to sell it yet anyways, just sometimes its fun to look. Our truck needs to be upgraded to a F250 before we get another trailer, plus we have 2 teenagers (one of which starts drivers ed this summer) she has already mentioned she would love to drive daddy's truck!







LOL.

Glad your trailer sold Doxie!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> Congrats on the sale, now you're in the drivers seat when it comes to shopping!


yep! and I love it. We went to Russ Dean to be able to look at floor plans. The salesman had weird attitude and it was more about us getting out of there , close to closing time. He has not called back. Really? Now I am totally in the drivers seat and they will lose out.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

called Lakeshore to get price on a couple models they have. He right away wanted to know what I wanted to spend. I told him it was irrelevant, I was calling to get the price on the models I was asking about. I will be the one to decide what I will spend on a model I like, tell me your price and if I like it...great! ( I didn't say that). I just absolutely will not play games with any of them. Grrrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> called Lakeshore to get price on a couple models they have. He right away wanted to know what I wanted to spend. I told him it was irrelevant, I was calling to get the price on the models I was asking about. I will be the one to decide what I will spend on a model I like, tell me your price and if I like it...great! ( I didn't say that). I just absolutely will not play games with any of them. Grrrrrrrrrrr....


Lakeshore is not normally like that but just tell them $1.00 and ask for their counter offer.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> called Lakeshore to get price on a couple models they have. He right away wanted to know what I wanted to spend. I told him it was irrelevant, I was calling to get the price on the models I was asking about. I will be the one to decide what I will spend on a model I like, tell me your price and if I like it...great! ( I didn't say that). I just absolutely will not play games with any of them. Grrrrrrrrrrr....


Lakeshore is not normally like that but just tell them $1.00 and ask for their counter offer.
[/quote]








You rock Andy!

The man was a little grumpy when I called second time for a quote on something and so the third question I had I emailed and told him he sounded annoyed so I was choosing to email. He apologized profusely and is now working with me very well, in fact he just called and we went over some models and pricing


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> called Lakeshore to get price on a couple models they have. He right away wanted to know what I wanted to spend. I told him it was irrelevant, I was calling to get the price on the models I was asking about. I will be the one to decide what I will spend on a model I like, tell me your price and if I like it...great! ( I didn't say that). I just absolutely will not play games with any of them. Grrrrrrrrrrr....


I think I understand "what" he was trying to do, but I guess "how" he did it wasn't the right way. I'm thinking in his mind he wanted to get a ball park and then hone in on models. Like saying...do you think you'll spend $20-$30k or something like $50-$60k. This way he could have quickly eliminated certain models (high end or low end depending on your reply).	I don't see this as part of the "game"...just a poor way of asking a question that needs to be asked.

Why didn't you ask for Marci? Ya know, she gives us the "Outbackers.com" pricing!!!! I still can't believe the unbelievably low price I paid for our 301BQ....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> called Lakeshore to get price on a couple models they have. He right away wanted to know what I wanted to spend. I told him it was irrelevant, I was calling to get the price on the models I was asking about. I will be the one to decide what I will spend on a model I like, tell me your price and if I like it...great! ( I didn't say that). I just absolutely will not play games with any of them. Grrrrrrrrrrr....


I think I understand "what" he was trying to do, but I guess "how" he did it wasn't the right way. I'm thinking in his mind he wanted to get a ball park and then hone in on models. Like saying...do you think you'll spend $20-$30k or something like $50-$60k. This way he could have quickly eliminated certain models (high end or low end depending on your reply).	I don't see this as part of the "game"...just a poor way of asking a question that needs to be asked.

Why didn't you ask for Marci? Ya know, she gives us the "Outbackers.com" pricing!!!! I still can't believe the unbelievably low price I paid for our 301BQ....








[/quote]

true! I took it as " tell me what you want to spend and the trailer I normally quote at $25k just became $30k".
Marci or Alfred....don't they all give the same price on a unit?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> yep! and I love it. We went to Russ Dean to be able to look at floor plans. The salesman had weird attitude and it was more about us getting out of there , close to closing time. He has not called back. Really? Now I am totally in the drivers seat and they will lose out.


Wish I'd known I would have given you the name of somebody I know there.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> yep! and I love it. We went to Russ Dean to be able to look at floor plans. The salesman had weird attitude and it was more about us getting out of there , close to closing time. He has not called back. Really? Now I am totally in the drivers seat and they will lose out.


Wish I'd known I would have given you the name of somebody I know there.
[/quote]

please do







. We went back yesterday to look at floorplans again. Salesman was Jason...much better.


----------

